# OnRoad Race at HobbyStopWest Raceway



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Pat is having a BBQ for everyone on Sat. May 7th. 
OnRoad Carpet Classes will be:
(1) - WGT....1C 13.5 class
(2) - VTA.....21.5 class
(3) - 1/18th Pancar.....brushless or stock or both
(4) - Any 1/10th touring cars

Fees will be $12 (1st) $8 (2nd) $5 (3rd) class. Doors open at 9am, racing will start at aprox. 12 noon. 3 qualifiers and Mains. A dish to pass is incouraged, but not mandatory. Pat just wants everyone to have fun racing and eat well. House transponders will be supplied, but PT's are encouraged

Questions, please call the store 419-471-1108 or email: [email protected]

Hobbystopwest Raceway-Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Rd.
Northwood, Ohio 43619


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like a fun race. Some guys from Cleveland are planning to attend. Do we need to pre-register?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Sounds like a fun race. Some guys from Cleveland are planning to attend. Do we need to pre-register?


Just call Pat at the store and let him know what class(s) you will run. You don't have to pay until you get to the track. He will also need your PT# and Freq. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

all4fun said:


> Just call Pat at the store and let him know what class(s) you will run. You don't have to pay until you get to the track. He will also need your PT# and Freq. :thumbsup:


THX. Will do.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll be making the trip over 

See you next Saturday!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Pat, hope to see you guys May 7.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Wayne,

Glad you will be coming! It's gonna be fun.

Willie,

Man we've missed you, come on out and play!

Wow am I busy right now. We've got 1/8 scale gas running on Sunday, 1/8 and 1/10 Electric on the big outdoor track on Saturdays, We're finishing up the Indoor carpet racing and I'm opening a new hobby store. Please have mercy on me and let the weather turn around and cooperate. We had snow showers this morning and it sucked! 

Tell all your friends not to miss this race and come out and have some fun with us! E-mail me and let us know that your coming. [email protected]

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Dave,
Good talking to you. I will be up on the 7th with my VTA. I'll also bring my 17.5 Touring car in case anyone else shows up and wants to run that class.

See you Saturday.

Later,
Chuck


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well - I hope to have a WGT car ready for this race!!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Anyone planning on running TC? Just trying to get a grasp on what cars I shoud pack. Looking forward to the race.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Anyone planning on running TC? Just trying to get a grasp on what cars I shoud pack. Looking forward to the race.


 Chaz, I'm planning on running my TC on Saturday.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Chaz, I'm planning on running my TC on Saturday.


Excellent!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Myself and Ron Mick will be car pooling over 

Both will be running WGT and maybe I can talk Ron into rubber TC too


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I should be there as well Chaz. Im bringing my 17.5 TC and 25.5 VTA.This will be my first time out with both on a road course. Should be fun


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm going to try to make it also. Sign me up for WGT.
chuck


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> I should be there as well Chaz. Im bringing my 17.5 TC and 25.5 VTA.This will be my first time out with both on a road course. Should be fun


Yeah, I'm looking forward to the trip. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Almost time to race!!!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep. I think im gonna end up being up late finishing my VTA build.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

What time are you planning on getting there? I need as much practice as I can get since I'm starting from scratch settings. That's cool though, part of the challenge.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> What time are you planning on getting there? I need as much practice as I can get since I'm starting from scratch settings. That's cool though, part of the challenge.


Sometime between 9 and 10 AM. See ya there.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Thanks to the HobbyStopWest crew for showing us Cleveland folks a good time. Racing and food was great. Looking forward to trying a touring car on the big track and next time I bring my VTA I know not to bring a knife to a gunfight.  See ya soon.

chuck


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, thanks to everybody for a good time. It was a really goodl learning experience for me. My cars need A LOT of work to drive the way I like. I'll figure it out eventually


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Chuck:
I don't think you saw the 1/8 scale GT run outside after the indoor races. Almost 70 mph on the straight and almost ten pounds. Wayne drove it a couple of laps and nearly had heart failure when the battery unplugged 3/4s of the way down the straight. Fortunately nothing broke but that was nearly a oh $$$$ moment.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Chuck:
> I don't think you saw the 1/8 scale GT run outside after the indoor races. Almost 70 mph on the straight and almost ten pounds. Wayne drove it a couple of laps and nearly had heart failure when the battery unplugged 3/4s of the way down the straight. Fortunately nothing broke but that was nearly a oh $$$$ moment.


I wish I would have known you were out there. Planning on heading up this summer to run TC on the outdoor track so I will see the big cars run eventually.


----------



## ronbest123 (Nov 17, 2009)

have for sale 
world gt crc 125.00
two new prats 125. 00
ron 586 596 83 23


----------



## ronbest123 (Nov 17, 2009)

for sale \ wgt crc 150.00
ex prats two box 125.00
ron 586 596 8323


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

*Benefit Race*

Hey guys/gals, MSI in Roseville, MI is having a benefit race for a fellow racer. Here is a copy of what Marc posted. Be great to see a bunch of you guys there. Thanks...


Hey everybody, I was informed yesterday that one of our fellow hobby enthusiasts has become ill and could use a little help from the hobby world. His name is Bill Bridges from Dirt Burners, I have never personally met him but whenever I hear of Dirt Burners, I hear his name brought up and he seems to be cared for by many people. This is going out to all racers, we will host a charity race on Saturday May 28th at 2pm, doors will open at 11am. The entry fee will be $20 (3 heats and a main), oval and on-road racing will both take place. There will be no trophy or points or anything on the line. We just want everyone to come out and have a good time and support a friend. $10 of each entry fee will go to Bill and his family. We will also have a 50/50 drawing which we will donate as well. There will be a donation box set up that day also. We will be serving lunch all day long and invite people to bring snacks and deserts. If you have any questions about the event please feel free to give us a call at the shop, 586-552-4425. If you are not a racer or won't be able to attend and would like to help out please let us know and we will make arrangements for you. We hope everyone can make it out to support Bill and his family.

On a side note, we will not race that Sunday (May 29th), which was scheduled to be the last day of our spring points series....We will be moving that race day to Sunday June 5th.

Thank You for your time and support,
Marc Irby
MSI Racing and Hobbies


----------

